# magicmama



## magicmama (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have just joined wildcamping, and hope to be doing a lot of it after I pick up my van on Thursday. I am living in Devizes for now, so I hope there are a few members close by that I will meet in the future. I am a carer for my elderly parents, so have felt quite isolated for the last 5 months. I was travelling before this, and spent 6 months in India, so life has changed quite suddenly, and radically. Such is life! Anyway, I hope my world will open up a bit now. Warmest regards to all


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 15, 2015)

Welcome, have a nice stay


----------



## Luckheart (Sep 15, 2015)

How do.

What do they call a person from Devizes, cuz I are one.

Welcome


----------



## izwozral (Sep 15, 2015)

Peeps from Devizes are called Moonrakers.

This name refers to a folk story set in the time when smuggling was a significant industry in rural England, with Wiltshire lying on the smugglers' secret routes between the south coast and customers in the centre of the country.[2] The story goes that some local people had hidden contraband barrels of French brandy from customs officers in a village pond. While trying to retrieve it at night, they were caught by the revenue men, but explained themselves by pointing to the moon's reflection and saying they were trying to rake in a round cheese. The excise men, thinking they were simple yokels, laughed at them and went on their way. But, as the story goes, it was the moonrakers who had the last laugh. In the words of an anonymous Wiltshireman who recounted the story to writer Arthur Granville Bradley: “ Zo the excizeman ’as ax’d ’n the question ’ad his grin at ’n,…but they’d a good laugh at ’ee when ’em got whoame the stuff


----------



## oppy (Sep 15, 2015)

Luckheart said:


> How do.
> 
> What do they call a person from Devizes, cuz I are one.
> 
> Welcome



Something to do with different sizes and winning prizes I seem to remember


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 15, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Peeps from Devizes are called Moonrakers.
> 
> This name refers to a folk story set in the time when smuggling was a significant industry in rural England, with Wiltshire lying on the smugglers' secret routes between the south coast and customers in the centre of the country.[2] The story goes that some local people had hidden contraband barrels of French brandy from customs officers in a village pond. While trying to retrieve it at night, they were caught by the revenue men, but explained themselves by pointing to the moon's reflection and saying they were trying to rake in a round cheese. The excise men, thinking they were simple yokels, laughed at them and went on their way. But, as the story goes, it was the moonrakers who had the last laugh. In the words of an anonymous Wiltshireman who recounted the story to writer Arthur Granville Bradley: “ Zo the excizeman ’as ax’d ’n the question ’ad his grin at ’n,…but they’d a good laugh at ’ee when ’em got whoame the stuff


Don't we have a member called *moonraker*?,
if we haven't then it is my memory problems again

not my memory problems, quite proud of that but we have a member called moonraker 2, doesn't seem like a smuggler though
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/members/moonraker-2.html


----------



## n brown (Sep 15, 2015)

there was such a great pie shop in Devizes

40 years later i still mourn it


----------



## jeanette (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi and :welcome::camper: hope you have safe and happy travels


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## ozzy1955 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Hi There*

I am only in Trowbridge, Used to have the best Lardies ever, in a little baker down by the cinema sadly no more same as pie shop. I'm not on the road for around 7week's as I have just had complete hip replacement and Carol can't drive the van, enjoy the site and the club. :cheers:


----------



## rockape (Sep 16, 2015)

Worked at Hopton Ind Est for a few years ,not a million miles from you . Enjoy your times here :goodluck:


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to this great site.


----------



## splitty67 (Sep 17, 2015)

magicmama said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have just joined wildcamping, and hope to be doing a lot of it after I pick up my van on Thursday. I am living in Devizes for now, so I hope there are a few members close by that I will meet in the future. I am a carer for my elderly parents, so have felt quite isolated for the last 5 months. I was travelling before this, and spent 6 months in India, so life has changed quite suddenly, and radically. Such is life! Anyway, I hope my world will open up a bit now. Warmest regards to all
> 
> Hi Nicki Dave here, I just saw your first post so welcome aboard, it's lovely that you've joined and I'm sure that like ourselves you'll make many friends and have lots of great times, see you at 12.20.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Nicki and welcome to the forum. As Dave has no doubt already told you, you will find many like minded people on here, who are in the main very friendly. You could do a lot worse than to attend some 'Meets' and meet the folks behind the 'names'. You will make many friends and have lots of fun.
Best regards Rog and Chris.


----------



## magicmama (Sep 18, 2015)

*Back home safely!*



splitty67 said:


> magicmama said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


----------



## magicmama (Sep 18, 2015)

splitty67 said:


> magicmama said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


----------



## magicmama (Sep 18, 2015)

*Home Safe!*

Hi Dave and Brenda,
Got home at 10 pm last night. Crazy traffic. It was lovely to meet you both, and I hope we meet up soon. Let me know when you going to any of the wild camping meets.
Warmest wishes to you,
Nicki x


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::drive::goodluck:


----------



## splitty67 (Sep 18, 2015)

Good morning Nicki, bloody hell that must have taken you around six hours, anyway I'm glad to know you got home safely. Brenda's slept pretty well but she's started the day badly, it's getting worse by the minute and apart from giving her a hug there's absolutely nothing I can do to help her, it's a bit like giving aspirin to a cancer patient. 

You will probably do this anyway but if not, can I suggest that you get your friend Alan to double check those advisories asap and let me know what he says. I'm sure it's all good but if not, please keep in mind the last thing I said to you. It was lovely to meet you and I hope you can manage to get a well deserved break from time to time now that you can, take it easy Magicmama.


----------

